# First pics of me in my dress



## Timid

Here we go...

Dress is a bit on the big side now that I've lost some weight, and I'm sure it's going to be a little bigger by the time I'm done with the dieting (but OH is going to pay for the amends needed - yay!)

What do you think? 
Back..
https://img703.imageshack.us/img703/1716/img0552i.jpg

Without Veil
https://img714.imageshack.us/img714/6986/img0550ig.jpg

with Veil

https://img845.imageshack.us/img845/724/img0554e.jpg


Hope you like! 

xxxx


----------



## LucyintheSky

Gorgeous!


----------



## stephwiggy

love the detail under the bust and the "shawl" (i know thats not what its called but for life of me cant think of another word.. 

beautiful x


----------



## Timid

It's a little bolero jacket - it's actually massive on me now, so looks a little funny actually! :)


----------



## stephwiggy

Timid said:


> It's a little bolero jacket - it's actually massive on me now, so looks a little funny actually! :)

thats the word lol - baby brain... :dohh::dohh:

you can tell its a bit big but its very beautiful


----------



## booflebump

Beautiful! The veil just tops it all off too, absolutely stunning xxx


----------



## xarlenex

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## hopeandpray

Beautiful! I love the veil with it


----------



## kintenda

That is so gorgeous - you look stunning! Well done on the weight loss too xxx


----------



## twiggy56

aww thank you for sharing hun! 

You look so so so lovely!! :flower:


----------



## Scamp

You look beautiful hun, stunning dress!


----------



## Chai_w

omgoodness it looks so pretty, ahh i can't wait to get my dress but thatll be closer to December =(


----------



## tmr1234

Beautiful!


----------



## SophieGrace

Beautiful xx


----------



## slb80

I almost got that dress! so stunning xx


----------



## honeybee2

you look so classy!!!! beautiful xx


----------



## superbecks

You loook gorgeous, love the dress and with the veil too xx


----------



## Jin

Looks gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## Tiff

Looks amazing! Well done on the weight loss too! :thumbup: I'm hoping to have mine taken in (instead of out) when it comes time for my final fittings.


----------



## Timid

Thank you Ladies!

Really pleased with it, especially in the photos. :D

Have a tiara as well but it's not shown in the photos.


Tx


----------



## princessellie

aww you look lush! x


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

you look fab hunni xx


----------



## Charl

you look gorgeous in it hun x


----------



## mizzk

Beautiful hin xx


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

really cute


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

you look lovely :)! x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Gorgeous :)


----------



## Timid

Some updates!!

Got the Tiara... see pic :)

And, Bridesmaids dresses1

https://img861.imageshack.us/img861/7323/photo10w.jpg
https://img706.imageshack.us/img706/3973/photo9vt.jpg

https://img683.imageshack.us/img683/6448/photo11au.jpg


----------



## Timid

The seamstress is taking 4 inches off my dress :D :D :D (round the middle, as well as a couple off the bottom, lol!

Tx


----------



## honeybee2

the bridesmaids look sensational- love love those dresses and your tiara suits you down to a T, looking fantastic lovely!! xx


----------



## Timid

I'm really pleased with the colour! When we looked originally, they didn't have the silver grey in stock with anything and so we were going to go with sky blue, but I had a change of heart and had to get the grey - so pleased I did. They look great :D

I've got pics of hair & makeup too as I've had that changed - it's going to be a better version of the rough do' above in the photo - hehe :D

Tx


----------



## honeybee2

do show!!!!!!!


----------



## Timid

HAIR & MAKEUP

https://img14.imageshack.us/img14/6924/photo2qb.jpg

https://img231.imageshack.us/img231/6172/photo1in.jpg


----------



## honeybee2

wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hair is INCREDIBLE! make up- perfecto!!!! xx


----------



## Timid

Glad you like :D I'm going to be a glam bride :D

I managed to find a gorgeous strapless bridal bra from La Senza which is hidden underneath my dress ;) Although they don't have the thong anymore in my size :( Ah well.

Tx


----------



## booflebump

Beautiful - the dresses and tiara! xxx


----------



## booflebump

Eeep, just saw your hair and make up pics - STUNNING!


----------



## twiggy56

make-up and hair pics are seriously wow!!


----------



## Mynx

Everything looks fabulous hunny! The hair is amazing! I'm beginning to wish I'd grown mine a bit now so I could something "different" with it! 

You're going to look absolutely gorgeous hun :hugs:


----------



## Tiff

I agree, you look amazing!!!!!!


----------



## Webbykinskt

You look gorgeous! xx


----------



## snuggles21

you look beautiful - love your hair!


----------



## Timid

Thanks for all the lovely comments :)

Only 6 weeks or so left now - :D :D :D

Tx


----------



## leash27

You look stunning! Very classy but glam at the same time!

x


----------



## mummymunch

You look stunning :)


----------



## Niki

Stunning!! x


----------



## Jin

I agree with all the others. Your hair, make-up, dress all look amazing and I lurve the bridesmaids dresses too. Both the style and the colour :thumbup:


----------



## Timid

Am really looking forward to it now :D :D

Final dress fitting on July 9th. :D

Tx


----------

